# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*

Estremoz: chuva fraca desde as 23h00 ...

Outro radar: MeteoGroup

As linhas de precipitação seguem a direcção nordeste, mas a intensidade é relativamente baixa. Temos agora uma nova linha de precipitação a entrar entre Setúbal e Sines ...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2011 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*

Bem olhando novamente aos modelos parece que no litoral Norte e Centro já choveu o que tinha a chover e que o frontal aí foi bem fraquinho. 
Contudo parece que a tarde de amanhã trará bastantes aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas nessa zona ...

Na minha zona parece que o frontal será o mais interessante ..
Olhando pela ultima vez aos modelos aquela célula que se formou deverá ficar estacionada ali no mar nas proximas horas apanhando um pouco o litoral entre Setubal e Sines, e depois ao inicio da manhã avança pelo sul adentro ...
No frontal o Interior alentejo (abaixo da linha de Évora) e o Algarve deverá ser o mais atingido pelo frontal.
O pós frontal deverá ser de aguaceiros fortes e generalizados com trovoadas ...

PS: Parece que a Extremadura espanhola e em especial a Andaluzia Ocidental serão as mais afectadas com maior probabilidade de chuva forte e trovoadas ...

Para mim é uma boa noite e até amanhã ....


----------



## IúriMenau (1 Set 2011 às 00:20)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*

Boas
Por aqui já se sente que a chuva se está a aproximar.
Esta tarde sentiu-se uma pequena descida da temperatura e a nebulosidade
intensificou-se a partir da tarde. 

Condições actuais:.
Temperatura: 21ºC
Vento: 11 Km/h
Estado: Parcialmente Nublado


----------



## adiabático (1 Set 2011 às 01:31)

Em Nisa temos chuva fraca desde as 22h, agora comrça a chover com intensidade. Pela imagem do radar teremos chuva toda a noite...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 02:02)

adiabático disse:


> Em Nisa temos chuva fraca desde as 22h, agora comrça a chover com intensidade. Pela imagem do radar teremos chuva toda a noite...



 Tu aí mais a norte tens mais que eu ~30km a sul 

18.2ºC e 82% HR, chovia fraco há momentos e parece vir aí mais. 1008 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 06:37)

Aguaceiro torrencial durante mais de 5 minutos, agora chove moderado mas parece voltar em força

*Edit 06h44*: Que autêntico dilúvio, chove torrencialmente, admira como não caiu granizo, trovoada, se houve, foi muito ao longe, não confirmo. Arriscaria-me a dizer que nos últimos 10 minutos choveram mais de 15/20mm, mas como todos sabem, não tenho nadaa (EM)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 07:05)

que desilusão a noite todoa sem chuva
o céu está assim


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 08:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> que desilusão a noite todoa sem chuva
> o céu está assim



Isso é um arco-íris com a luz do Sol a amanhecer?

---------

POr aqui continua a dar-lhe com força


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 08:07)

sim é mesmo isso 
aqui chove fraco


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi de chuva moderada a forte , principalmente a partir das 04h (tive um pico de rain rate de 100mm/h). Neste momento tenho um acumulado de *19m**m* no Sitio das Fontes e de 21,5mm em Silves. Já foi uma bela rega. Agora vamos aguardar pelo que o pós-frontal nos vai trazer...

Neste momento, sigo com 19,6ºC e 95% de humidade, com vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 09:11)

"Vai vir" mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2011 às 09:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A noite por aqui foi de chuva moderada a forte , principalmente a partir das 04h (tive um pico de rain rate de 100mm/h). Neste momento tenho um acumulado de *19m**m* no Sitio das Fontes e de 21,5mm em Silves. Já foi uma bela rega. Agora vamos aguardar pelo que o pós-frontal nos vai trazer...
> 
> Neste momento, sigo com 19,6ºC e 95% de humidade, com vento fraco de SSE.



E curiosamente aí bem perto em Portimão vai pra aí em 4 mm, estes eventos são mesmo incriveis !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 10:34)

vai chovendo fracamente 
edit 10:50 - chove forte


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 11:31)

*Beja* acumulou mais de 30 mm entre as 07h00 e as 10h00 ...


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 11:36)

Boas, inicio de manhã com alguma chuva principalmente entre as 8h e as 9h.
Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento ronda os 14km/h do quadrante WSW.
20ºc e faltava alguma animação para não se tornar num dia aborrecido!!

Pelo sat24, Cadiz e Sevilha neste momento são os que tão a ser mais atingidos ....
Vamos ver se passa por cá mais alguma coisa, até estava com esperanças de ter alguma animação!! também quem não está?!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 11:39)

não acredito 
Beja com tanto e Serpa com tão pouco


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2011 às 11:53)

Boas, por aqui, madrugada e manhã com chuva por vezes forte e sem luz desde das 6h30m até às 11h20m. Acumulei 14 mm.  Setembro está feito. Sigo com 20.3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2011 às 11:55)

Bom Dia 

Esta madrugada entre a meia-noite e as 2h da manhã ocorreram períodos de chuva moderada e por vezes forte, depois passou a aguaceiros em geral fracos até ao inicio da manhã..

Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco de SW/S e não chove


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2011 às 12:15)

*Precipitação ocorrida até agora no Algarve*:

Albufeira - 3.8 mm
Almancil - 18 mm
Olhão - 14 mm
Tavira - 11.98 mm
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes) - 19 mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 12:19)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 12:37)

Parabéns    Conseguiram a 1ª trovoada, eu aqui para cima vou vendo as células em formação, uma já passou ao lado mas parece que a próxima vem cá ter


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 12:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Precipitação ocorrida até agora no Algarve*:
> 
> Albufeira - 3.8 mm
> Almancil - 18 mm
> ...



Ou seja, as horas seguidas de chuva, e os 15 minutos de chuva torrencial que ocorreram aqui foram muito localizados, visto que Albufeira apenas acumulou 3.8mm.

Agora céu pouco nublado. Não gosto nada disto


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 12:54)

Por aqui o sol já espreita por entre as nuvens...


----------



## amando96 (1 Set 2011 às 13:04)

Acumulei 8.7mm, esperava mais, vamos ver o que o dia reserva.

Mínima de 18.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 13:17)

Aqui por Lagoa o sol já vai brilhando em força, no entanto, a W-NW está uma linha de cumulunimbus (que pelo radar se estende até ao Alentejo) com muito bom aspecto, e que se desloca de S para N.

Agora é aguardar, de olhos postos no radar e no Sat, a ver se nascem células que deixem mais alguma precipitação (e as tão desejadas trovoadas) por aqui.

Neste momento tenho 24ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## actioman (1 Set 2011 às 14:21)

Por cá tem sido um verdadeiro dia de chuva. Nada de precipitações torrenciais, mas vai caindo quase sempre certinha, com alguns períodos de maior intensidade. Já tenho acumulados 17,4mm. 

Agora chega a vez das trovoadas. Aguardemos...

O dia tem é sido bem mais fresco que os anteriores, registo neste momento 18ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 14:22)

Tarde propícia para aguaceiros e trovoadas, inicialmente nas regiões do centro e sul de Portugal Continental, estendendo-se para norte ao longo da tarde.

Neste momento trovoada em *Évora* e em *Beja*, segundo o iMap Weather. As precipitações estão a ser entre o forte e o muito forte, segundo o radar regional da Extremadura de Espanha. O deslocamento processa-se para norte/nordeste.

Outros radares: aqui e aqui.

Registo de descargas eléctricas: Tempo em Corroios

*EDIT (15h00): Trovoada em Estremoz*


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 14:25)

Trovoada e chuva forte!! Onde andam?!
Tem sido sol praticamente todos os dias, já que hoje não está propriamente agradavel para ir para a praia e se previa mau tempo, que ele venha mesmo, não nos divertimos na praia divertimo-nos em casa a assistir!
Aguardemos......


Neste momento sigo com céu nublado com abertas, 22ºc e vento a 16km/h SW


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 15:39)

É impressao minha ou está a entrar por sagres uma boa célula que se tem vindo a desenvolver?!


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 15:41)

Stormm disse:


> É impressao minha ou está a entrar por sagres uma boa célula que se tem vindo a desenvolver?!



E vão continuar a entrar, a nascer e a crescer ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 15:41)

Estremoz: chuva forte entre as 15h00 e as 15h15, com trovoada. Por agora chove de forma fraca mas prossegue a trovoada.

Destaque para *Beja* que volta a acumular muita precipitação ao início desta tarde.

As linhas de instabilidade continuam a surgir a sudoeste e vão cruzando o Algarve e o Alentejo, na direcção nordeste.
Neste momento temos uma linha já junto à fronteira, a leste, quase a entrar em território espanhol, enquanto se desenvolve outra nova linha de instabilidade a sudoeste, apresentando intensa actividade eléctrica no extremo ocidental do Algarve.

A tarde promete muita animação, nomeadamente para o *Alentejo*.

Neste radar pode-se contemplar bandas com prováveis precipitações muito fortes (cores amarelas), orientadas no sentido sudoeste para nordeste, começando no barlavento do Algarve e terminando perto de Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 16:03)

Boas tardes. Por cá tem estado a chover de forma moderada, parou agora. Está algum negro a Sul que parece trazer mais que chuva.

1007 hPa. 18.9ºC e 88% HR, 11mm (Dado de precipitação de estação amadora no WU).


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 16:28)

Aqui por Lagoa já chove novamente, e já houve um pouco de trovoada também.

Sigo com 21,1ºC e vento moderado com rajadas, de WSW, que nos últimos 10 minutos tiveram uma rajada máxima de *54,7km/h*.

Fica aqui a foto possível da célula que trazia a actividade eléctrica, tirada na zona do Parchal.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PS: Chove forte em Lagoa neste momento.


----------



## actioman (1 Set 2011 às 16:39)

Foi preciso eu postar aqui para que a chuva parasse! 

Continuo com os mesmo 17,4mm e por enquanto é vê-las passar...

Estou no chamado vazio _precipitacional_!


----------



## pax_julia (1 Set 2011 às 16:42)

até agora duas celulas carregadas de precipitação atravessaram a cidade. Algumas descargas electricas. Ja vamos com cerca de 40mm acumulados desde as 10h. E pelo radar e satelite parece vir mais. Neste momento aguaceiro moderado a forte acompanhado de trovoada. 24graus. HR a descer.  Promete animação


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 16:55)

Vendo bem o satelite, parece que por estes lados sou capaz de ter sorte, mais para o final da tarde/ noite virá alguma animaçao, pelo menos assim espero, vamos aguardar para ver o que as células nos trazem, só espero que nao seja falso alarme ou que percam intensidade até chegarem cá! A ver vamos!!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 17:01)

actioman disse:


> Foi preciso eu postar aqui para que a chuva parasse!
> 
> Continuo com os mesmo 17,4mm e por enquanto é vê-las passar...
> 
> Estou no chamado vazio _precipitacional_!



Vizinho infelizmente é assim, o litoral com a festa toda e nós sem nada, o radar pode parecer muito bom aqui mas não é nada de jeito! 

18.9ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 17:10)

Descargas eléctricas na última meia hora e imagem de satélite às 16h30:






A nebulosidade segue para nordeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 17:20)

o céu em serpa está assim


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Set 2011 às 17:34)

Chuva intensa, vento forte e muita trovoada nos últimos 15 minutos!!! Caixotes do lixo derrubados e muitos ramos de árvores na estrada!


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 17:38)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Chuva intensa, vento forte e muita trovoada nos últimos 15 minutos!!! Caixotes do lixo derrubados e muitos ramos de árvores na estrada!




É bom saber que há pessoas com sorte, aproveita!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 17:53)

A luz acabou de piscar, agora onde anda a trovoada, não sei  O céu tem abertas  20.5ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 17:53)

Estremoz novamente com trovoada ...

Muitas bandas avermelhadas no radar pelo sul do continente...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 18:07)

Parece estar-se a pôr bem negro a Sul: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19.9ºC e 81% HR, a temperatura começa a descer de novo. Mas aquele negro parece estagnado.
Pelo radar vem aí festa da grossa para Elvas


----------



## adiabático (1 Set 2011 às 18:38)

SpiderVV, não sei quanto ao Sul mas aqui a Norte está um caos!  
Chuva muito forte, muitos trovões, está assim há dez minutos...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 18:41)

adiabático disse:


> SpiderVV, não sei quanto ao Sul mas aqui a Norte está um caos!
> Chuva muito forte, muitos trovões, está assim há dez minutos...


Absolutamente nada.  Bem e como sempre o norte leva tudo.

19.3ºC e 85% HR, começa a chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 18:48)

E lá vem a trovoadas mas é só barulho.  19.1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 18:54)

Em Silves o sol já brilha... julgo que hoje já não deverá haver mais nada aqui para estas bandas.

Sigo com 20,9ºC e vento fraco de SSW. O acumulado de hoje está nos *21**,6mm* no Sitio das Fontes (em Silves, no pluviómetro cá de casa, tenho 23mm).


----------



## actioman (1 Set 2011 às 19:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece estar-se a pôr bem negro a Sul:
> 
> 19.9ºC e 81% HR, a temperatura começa a descer de novo. Mas aquele negro parece estagnado.
> Pelo radar vem aí festa da grossa para Elvas



É só aparência, acredita, nada de mais. Começou à pouco a chover de forma fraca e disto não tem passado.

(Enquanto escrevia o post vi um raio e respectivo trovão!)


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 19:03)

Aqui já deram alguns trovões, um mais forte que o outro mas raios nenhum. Exactamente como o evento anterior 

18.9ºC e 87% HR, chove.


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 19:04)

Tudo a passar ao lado, ora sobe muito ora desvia muito!
Bom, infelizmente parece que vou ter de ficar pelo céu nublado com periodos de sol...
Boa sorte para o pessoal que está a apanhar com chuva forte e trovoada mesmo em cheio, no meio disto tudo, ao menos alguém que se divirta!!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 19:22)

Stormm não és o único ora  Aqui só chove bem e troveja fraco por vezes, mais nada, há pontinhos amarelos no radar que chegam aqui e tornam-se verdes-azulados sem nada 

17.9ºC e 88%, chuva moderada.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 19:25)

Estremoz: Chuva e trovoada dispersa desde as 18h00 ...


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 19:31)




----------



## romeupaz (1 Set 2011 às 19:35)

Parece que Évora vai levar forte e feio...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 19:39)

Assim se encontra o céu agora entre Estremoz e o Redondo:





Fonte: MeteoRedondo


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 19:41)

Grande chuvada aqui em Silves agora!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 19:54)

Continua a chover e acabou de dar um grande trovão. Céu bem negro a SE, 16.9ºC e 91%. 1008 hPa estáveis.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 20:09)

O vento por aqui já começou a rodar, estando fraco de NW neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 20:17)

LOL! Assim que escrevi aquilo, grande raio seguido de trovão!!


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2011 às 20:21)

Mas que carga de água a SE/E/NE daqui 

Está a chover torrencialmente para os lados de Montemor-o-Novo e Évora 

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco, de momento não chove


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Set 2011 às 20:28)

Em Évora está um temporal autêntico.

Caiu agora há uns minutos um trovão memorável!!!
Chove continuamente desde as 17h.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2011 às 20:31)

*Mau tempo: Chuva em Torrão alaga casas, lar de idosos e quartel dos bombeiros *


Alcácer do Sal, Setúbal, 01 set (Lusa) 

O mau tempo provocou hoje diversas inundações em Torrão, Alcácer do Sal, com casas, um lar de idosos, um complexo de piscinas e o quartel dos bombeiros alagados, informou a corporação da vila alentejana.

A queda intensa de chuva e granizo durante a tarde condicionou ainda a circulação na estrada EN-5, parcialmente obstruída por um deslizamento de terras.

Os bombeiros não tiveram mãos a medir, entre as 17:00 e as 19:10 horas, para retirar o excesso de água de várias habitações e do complexo de piscinas.


Fonte : http://aeiou.expresso.pt/mau-tempo-...lar-de-idosos-e-quartel-dos-bombeiros=f671325


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 20:51)

Pelo sat, a minha ultima esperança é essa pequena formação a Sul Sudoeste, mas estou reticente


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 20:58)

palavra do dia -Desilusão
mais uma vez o mais interessante passou ao lado


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2011 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado com abertas e chuva de madrugada e manhã.

Stormm, tem calma, não te enerves. Não pode sempre calhar a nós. 

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 18.9ºC
atual: 19.7ºC

Precipitação: 14 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 21:20)

E pronto acho que a festa acabou.  Pressão em subida com 1010 hPa, 16.5ºC e 93% HR, vai chovendo.

E aqui vai o timelapse, que apesar de ser longo (2:48) tem vistas bem boas.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 21:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,3 ºC (13h54) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 18,2 ºC (09h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Muita chuva e descida moderada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 16,9 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## amando96 (1 Set 2011 às 21:43)

Cairam há pouco umas pingas.

temp nos 18.5ºC, o que é a mínima de hoje.


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2011 às 22:09)

Notícia divulgada há pouco pela Lusa. 



> Mau tempo/Alcácer do Sal
> 
> Chuva alaga casas, lar de idosos e quartel dos bombeiros
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormm (1 Set 2011 às 22:21)

Dia de céu muito nublado por vezes com abertas e alguma chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, temperatura a rondar os 23º e vento fraco de SW.
A grande concentração de chuva e trovoada localizou-se mais no centro do pais deixando alguma chuva por estas bandas. Pelo radar e satelite não me parece que venha algo que surpreenda, pode cair um ligeiro aguaceiro mas coisa pouca.

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, 21ºC, vento 13km/h SW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 22:26)

precipitação acumulada em Serpa - 14,5mm
não me lembro de um dia de aniversário com chuva quase todo o dia


----------



## IúriMenau (1 Set 2011 às 22:34)

Boas

Na minha zona a precipitação é quase nula,  pode vir a chover durante a madrugada de amanhã, mas coisa pouca, aguardemos ... 

Condições actuais:.
Temperatura: 20ºC
Vento a 13 Km/h de SW 
Humidade a 88% 
Nuvens dispersas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Set 2011 às 22:38)

Hoje o dia por Altura foi de chuva moderada e forte pela manhã até por voltas das 10 horas. O resto do dia foi de sol com períodos de nublado. 
Cerca de 10mm acumulados.

A minha grande surpresa vira-se para a minha outra cidade, Évora. 
Por Évora até ao momento estão acumulados 50.4mm (Fonte: CGE)
Ouve inundações por volta das 14, quando num rate de 10 minutos caíram 9mm.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 22:48)

*Chuvada provocou mais de 50 inundações no Alentejo*

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora adiantou que, até às 21.00 horas, se registaram no distrito 34 inundações, 22 das quais na cidade de Évora, onde também se registou uma queda de árvore. As outras inundações ocorreram em Arraiolos (quatro), Borba (quatro), Montemor-o-Novo (duas), e Estremoz e Viana do Alentejo, ambas com uma.
Fonte do CDOS de Portalegre, indicou que no distrito registaram-se 16 inundações, nove das quais em Ponte de Sor, quatro em Campo Maior e três em Gavião.
No distrito de Beja, de acordo com o CDOS, registaram-se apenas quatro "pequenas inundações", duas em Beja e duas na Vidigueira.
Segundo o CDOS de Évora, durante o dia registaram-se ainda sete acidentes de viação no distrito, dos quais resultaram oito feridos ligeiros. A mesma fonte indicou que ocorreu também um incêndio, em consequência de uma trovoada, numa habitação na Herdade da Castelhana, freguesia de Evoramonte, concelho de Estremoz, que destruiu a cobertura e algum recheio da casa

Fonte: DN


----------



## actioman (1 Set 2011 às 23:50)

Por cá não foi mau de todo, fiquei com 23,7mm.
Claro se entro nas comparações com o resto do Alentejo, fico um pouco frustrado. Não tive um acumulado de destaque, actividade eléctrica muito reduzida e visualmente também não foi nada fotogénico este dia que agora acaba.  Mas ainda assim foi um bom dia de chuva! 

Um pequeno resumo ilustrativo do dia:

Um arco-íris bem baixo







Muita nebulosidade baixa:






E alguns momentos de precipitação mais intensa (30mm/h)







O ambiente também refrescou muito e registo neste momento 15,4ºC que são, até ao momento a mínima do dia. A máxima não foi além dos 19,5ºC pelas 01h27.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 01:11)

A instabilidade prossegue ... Nesta madrugada atenção especial para o sul, nomeadamente para o *sotavento algarvio*: a rotação contrária aos ponteiros do relógio transporta massas de ar muito húmidas que podem descarregar aguaceiros ... enquanto o centro de baixas pressões estiver a sudoeste de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Stormm (2 Set 2011 às 02:02)

Pessoal, fica aqui a minha foto do dia, apesar de não ter chuvido nada de especial ainda deu para tirar uma boa foto! Espero que gostem!!


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2011 às 11:14)

Precipitação acumulada ontem, 1 de Setembro:
(>=20,0mm)

58,2mm - Beja
45,4mm - Amareleja
37,3mm - Alvega
30,2mm - Portalegre
37,4mm - Évora
21,3mm - Elvas

Há uma série de estações sem dados e outras tantas com dados duvidosos. Certamente de pluviometros a precisar urgentemente de manutenção.
Portel (Oriola), Viana do Alentejo e Alvalade com 0mm. A julgar pelo radar custa a acreditar que não tenha chovido nas localidades referidas.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2011 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Depois da bela rega de ontem, o dia hoje amanheceu sem chuva e com o céu parcialmente nublado por alguns cumulus.

Neste momento sigo com 23,0ºC e 70% de humidade, acompanhados de vento fraco de WSW. A minima da noite foi de *15,7ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 11:39)

Em Estremoz, depois de algum sol, agora predominam cumulonimbos e ocorrem aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas.


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2011 às 12:35)

Céu parcialmente nublado mas existem cumulonimbus congestus e mediocris a crescer por todo o lado. A tarde deve ser de aguaceiros.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Por agora a trovoada dispersou mais, estando sobretudo a leste de Estremoz: EUCLID


----------



## amando96 (2 Set 2011 às 13:21)

Mínima de 15.7ºC, acumulei 0.2mm durante a noite, e enquanto escrevia este post começou a pingar fraquinho 

Lá para tavira está tudo bastante escuro.

Edit: Chove moderadamente agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2011 às 14:03)

Boas, por aqui, caiu um valente aguaceiro por volta das 11 horas nem eu esperava, mas que maravilha. Acumulei 4 mm. Sigo com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2011 às 14:08)

Aqui por Lagoa o céu está parcialmente nublado, estando bem azul no horizonte a Sul.

No entanto, olhando para NE, vislumbram-se muitas formações de cumulus e cumulunimbus em formação rápida. Vim agora de Silves e a zona de Messines deve estar sob precipitação forte, atendendo às cortinas de precipitação bem visiveis para aqueles lados. Nota-se que a atmosfera está muito instável, tendo em conta ao rápido desenvolvimento de pequenos cumulus em grandes torres escuras...em Silves consegui ver nalgumas nuvens a ascensão rápida do ar húmido que, ao chegar à base das mesmas, condensava e via-se muito bem o seu movimento ascendente.

Sigo com 22,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de S.

PS: Nem tinha reparado, visto que em Lagoa não choveu, mas no Sitio das Fontes acumulou *2mm* no final desta manhã.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Set 2011 às 14:41)

AnDré disse:


> Há uma série de estações sem dados e outras tantas com dados duvidosos. Certamente de pluviometros a precisar urgentemente de manutenção.
> Portel (Oriola), *Viana do Alentejo* e Alvalade com 0mm. A julgar pelo radar custa a acreditar que não tenha chovido nas localidades referidas.




"As outras inundações ocorreram em Arraiolos (quatro), Borba (quatro), Montemor-o-Novo (duas), e Estremoz e *Viana do Alentejo*."

Isto diz tudo...


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 14:48)

Neste momento encontro-me na Ponte de Sor e já apanhei alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Parece que mais a Norte poderá haver alguma convectividade.


----------



## amando96 (2 Set 2011 às 16:35)

Tem estado a chover continuamente desde o outro meu post, fui a Tavira e em santa catarina estava a chover bem, bastante terra e pedras na estrada.

No caminho de volta vi uma wall cloud MUITO perto do chão...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Set 2011 às 16:38)

ouvem-se trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2011 às 16:51)

Boa tarde, por cá ainda não se observam nada dessas coisas, apenas muitas nuvens  23.8ºC e 43% HR sempre num sobe e desce. 1012 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2011 às 17:50)

Encontra-se agora uma nuvem por sinal negra aqui em cima mas não rende nada  24.8ºC e HR em subida com 49%.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2011 às 19:17)

Parece que choveu na parte alta da cidade e aqui nada. 22.3ºC e 57% HR em subida. Espanha parece que já levou bem com ela, radar:


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 19:51)

Tarde muito instável pelo interior do Alentejo, com aguaceiros e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas:

*Descargas eléctricas entre as 12h00 e as 18h00*




Copyright©Instituto de Meteorologia 2011
*Precipitação entre as 17h00 e as 18h00*




Copyright©Instituto de Meteorologia 2011

*Imagem de satélite às 19h00 *




CopyRight Eumetsat 2011


----------



## Stormm (2 Set 2011 às 20:07)

Boas, dia de céu muito nublado que deu origem a um aguaceiro por volta das 11h, vento entre os 13 e os 19km/h W e uma temperatura a rondar os 23ºc.
Neste momento a norte o céu encontra-se bastante negro, por cima do cerro de S.Miguel e aos poucos vem-se aproximando da minha zona, vamos lá ver se passa por aqui alguma coisa e principalmente se descarrega!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Set 2011 às 20:10)

Final de tarde com chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2011 às 20:51)

Boas, o meu vizinho já disse praticamente tudo. Esta manhã descarregou bem às 11 horas em cima de mim.  A norte continua tudo bastante negro, mas tenho algumas dúvidas se choverá alguma coisa aqui. 

Máxima: 23.1ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
atual: 20.6ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## IúriMenau (2 Set 2011 às 20:52)

Boas

Demorou mas parece que a chuva vem aí 
Com o aspecto negro do céu a norte hoje há probabilidade de chover, a ver vamos ... 


Por agora a temperatura anda por volta dos 22ºC
Com um vento de 19 Km/h W 
Humidade a 83 %
Céu bastante carregado


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 21:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,9 ºC (15h53) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 16,0 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas ao longo do dia de hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *25,9 ºC* (dia 2); temp. mínima = *16,0 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2011 às 22:19)

Realmente o céu esteve bastante carregado na serra de Tavira, deve ter chovido bem. Aqui em Faro houve um momento em que cobriu um pouco por volta das 5 da tarde e chegou a pingar.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2011 às 22:58)

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 26,4ºC*
Tmin: 15,7ºC

Acumulado de hoje no Sitio das Fontes: 2mm.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2011 às 11:04)

Estremoz: manhã mais fresca, com a temperatura a descer até aos 14,5 ºC (6h30).


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2011 às 16:17)

Por cá a noite também foi bem fresca, mínima de 15.2ºC e o dia também o promete ser: Céu nublado com 22.0ºC e 55% HR, máxima de 23.8ºC até agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2011 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e noite fresca.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC
atual: 20.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2011 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 27,3ºC*
*Tmin: 13,4ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 17,0ºC e 90% de humidade, com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## amando96 (4 Set 2011 às 13:47)

Mínima de 15.9ºC ceu muito nublado.


----------



## adiabático (4 Set 2011 às 13:48)

Hoje de madrugada houve *chuva* moderada em Nisa e amanheceu com uma cobertura de nuvens muito baixas, que foram sendo "varridas" pelo vento, só se mostrando o Sol pelas 10h da manhã. Desde então o céu tem estado praticamente limpo e o vento sopra de Norte/Noroeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2011 às 19:15)

Aqui não choveu, mas a noite promete ser fresca. 22.4ºC e 37% HR. Máxima fresca de 23.9ºC. Céu limpo e 1018 hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2011 às 20:53)

Boa noite,

Hoje a manhã teve algumas nuvens no céu, mas deu para dar um saltinho à praia... a água estava óptima...e muito espaço livre para estender a toalha

Durante a tarde o céu limpou e aqueceu mais um pouco.

A máxima de hoje chego aos *28,0ºC* e a minima foi de *13,3ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com 18,9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2011 às 21:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje a manhã teve algumas nuvens no céu, mas deu para dar um saltinho à praia... a água estava óptima...e muito espaço livre para estender a toalha
> 
> ...



Finalmente, o Algarve é nosso outra vez. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.5ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC
atual: 23.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2011 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Finalmente, o Algarve é nosso outra vez.



Podes crer!! A melhor altura de praia é agora!!


----------



## meteo (4 Set 2011 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Finalmente, o Algarve é nosso outra vez.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, o dia de céu pouco nublado.
> 
> ...



A 1ªquinzena na minha opinião é a melhor altura para ir ao ALgarve.O tempo é excelente,e já se pode estar na praia á vontade.Então em Sagres,zona normalmente ventosa,na primeira quinzena de Setembro normalmente está excelente!!A previsão para esta próxima semana em SAgres é fabulosa,sem vento praticamente a partir de Quarta. 
Aproveitem ai o que a meteorologia vos dá,não teem neve,mas vão tendo trovoadas e belas chuvadas por vezes,e o tempo de Verão é fantástico


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Set 2011 às 21:27)

dia de céu muito nublado, excepto no inicio e no final do dia.
Máxima - 26,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2011 às 21:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (02h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Nebulosidade e chuva  fraca pela manhã; tarde de sol.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,9 ºC (dia 2 e dia 3); temp. mínima = 14,5 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2011 às 21:59)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação acumulada ontem, 1 de Setembro:
> (>=20,0mm)
> 
> 58,2mm - Beja
> ...



Estremoz = 31,3 mm só no dia 1 (COTR); também houve precipitação dia 2 e hoje, embora valores já residuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2011 às 22:08)

A noite como disse está-se a tornar mais fresca peloque tinha esta temperatura pela 1h de hoje. 16.9ºC e 62% de HR.


----------



## amando96 (5 Set 2011 às 00:45)

Tenho agora 17.1ºC e 69% de humidade, esteve nublado a tarde toda, bastante agradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2011 às 02:51)

Temperatura a subir e humidade a descer devido ao vento moderado com rajadas do quadrante Norte. 17.2ºC e 53% HR. 1019 hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2011 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,

Hoje temos por aqui um belo dia de Verão, com céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NW e *29,3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2011 às 13:37)

Esta noite por cá vento bem forte!  Pelas 5h da manhã vieram algumas rajadas por sinal bem constantes e fortes de NE. Ainda me questiono porque isto acontece aqui... Portalegre chega a ter ventos médios maiores que qualquer outro distrito numa hora destas da noite.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2011 às 16:59)

Tarde quentinha por aqui, com uma máxima de *31,9ºC*.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NNE e 31,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2011 às 19:30)

Por cá 28.5ºC ainda e 28% HR. 1020 hPa com vento fraco. Há "danos" da ventania de ontem à noite, folhas de jornais e revistas espalhadas por todo o lado (Talvez das caixas de correio cheias das casas vazias)


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2011 às 21:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,8 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 12,3 ºC (07h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*O resto da semana promete tempo seco e muito calor no interior, lembrando que estamos em pleno verão.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *27,8 ºC* (dia 5); temp. mínima = *12,3 ºC* (dia 5).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2011 às 22:26)

Por cá a máxima subiu mais um pouco depois do meu último _post_, chegando aos *32,1ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com 19,2ºC e 74% de humidade, acompanhados de vento fraco de NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Set 2011 às 22:50)

Ainda 23,4ºC, máxima - 29,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2011 às 23:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com uma noite fresca e bastante ventosa. Mesmo vento forte até por volta da 1 h da manhã e depois acalmou-se.

Máxima: 28.9ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC
atual: 21.5ºC

Neste momento, em Tavira estão 27.1ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2011 às 23:14)

A temperatura no Sitio das Fontes está a subir neste momento... agora com 23,0ºC...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2011 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

Por cá temos mais um belo dia de Verão, registando neste momento uns quentinhos *32,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com 28% de humidade e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Set 2011 às 12:39)

Neste momento em Serpa - 30,5ºC


----------



## frederico (6 Set 2011 às 20:24)

Água do mar, hoje:

Cabo de Santa Maria: 21.5ºC

Foz do Guadiana/Monte Gordo: 24ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2011 às 21:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,9 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 16,2 ºC (06h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*Regresso do tempo quente, com subida moderada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 31,9 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2011 às 22:46)

Extremos de hoje no Sitio das Fontes:
*Tmáx: 33,2ºC*
*Tmin: 17,0ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2011 às 03:34)

Promete ser uma noite superquente, 25.7ºC e 32% HR com vento de NE.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (7 Set 2011 às 08:34)

Ola amigos:

Agora en Huelva 19ºc, e vento fraco do NE.

Ontem 35,2ºc do maxima.

Mais informaçao:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2011 às 10:00)

Bom dia,

Temos mais um dia a prometer ser quentinho. Neste momento já sigo com *28,1ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco de ESE e 42% de humidade. A minima da noite foi de *16,1ºC*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Set 2011 às 11:07)

Já com 28,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2011 às 11:51)

Vai aquecendo por aqui... *32,2ºC* no Sitio das Fontes neste momento.


----------



## amando96 (7 Set 2011 às 13:37)

Muito quente, mínima de 21ºC, por agora 34ºC, em casa tenho 25ºC enorme diferença...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Set 2011 às 16:17)

37,2ºc


----------



## Geiras (7 Set 2011 às 16:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 37,2ºc



Olá 

Podes me dizer em que Estação te tens baseado ultimamente?
Estou de facto, a gostar mais dos dados que tens aqui postado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Set 2011 às 16:27)

É uma estação normal, mas instalada com melhores condições


----------



## Geiras (7 Set 2011 às 16:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> É uma estação normal, mas instalada com melhores condições



Para terminar o off-topic, é a tua ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Set 2011 às 16:32)

sim é uma nova


----------



## sielwolf (7 Set 2011 às 16:44)

Dia quente em Portimão.
33ºC neste momento.


----------



## sielwolf (7 Set 2011 às 16:48)

off topic.
A estação meteorológica de Monchique não tem estado a "debitar" dados para o site porque o computador a que está ligado está avariado. Agora com o início das aulas vou tentar resolver essa situação o mais rapidamente possível.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Set 2011 às 22:14)

ainda 26ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2011 às 22:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 18.5ºC
atual: 26.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2011 às 22:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (15h51)
Temperatura mínima = 19,1 ºC (04h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*O vento de noroeste temperou a tarde, não deixando subir demasiado a temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *33,6 ºC* (dia 7); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2011 às 22:58)

Extremos de hoje por aqui:
*Tmáx: 33,8ºC*
*Tmin: 16,1ºC*

Neste momento, 20,3ºC e vento fraco de E, com 71% de humidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Set 2011 às 23:17)

Neste momento 25,3ºC
Máxima 37,2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2011 às 04:41)

Por cá humidades muito baixas e uma bela inversão térmica. 18.0ºC em descida e 43% HR. Hoje também estive por Elvas, não medi temp. mas claro está que os típicos termómetros de rua nos anuncios estavam a medir... 38.2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Set 2011 às 12:59)

já nos 33,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2011 às 14:19)

Boa tarde,

Por cá a manhã foi de céu limpo, vento fraco de W e muito calor! Se acrescentarmos a isto um Feriado Municipal em Lagoa, posso dizer que foi uma bela manhã de praia!

Neste momento, *34,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de SW e 20% de humidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Set 2011 às 16:05)

Neste momento em Serpa - 38,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2011 às 16:20)

Por aqui o dia também está a ser um pouco mais quente que o previsto  36.5ºC! 1014 hPa, ontem estava nos 1021.


----------



## adiabático (8 Set 2011 às 18:36)

Não posso ser tão quantitativo com muitos, mas confirmo que também em Nisa o dia está muito quente e extremamente seco.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2011 às 18:49)

1013 hPa em descida. A temperatura também desce a pique, 33.9ºC e 18% HR. Espero ter melhores dados quando tiver a PCE em breve


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Set 2011 às 19:57)

Évora:
Hoje a máxima a chegar aos 34.8ºC
Começa a descer quase na vertical.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2011 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. Nunca mais vem o fresco, desde de Abril que está calor, este ano vai ser até ao Natal. 

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
atual: 26.2ºC

Ontem às 23h45m estavam 30ºC que martírio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Set 2011 às 21:46)

A máxima em Serpa foi de 38,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2011 às 23:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,2 ºC (16h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica, num dia já mais fresco que ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,6 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2011 às 03:43)

Às 1h UTC:
Aljezur: 10,9ºC
Foía: 23,3ºC

À mesma hora, Faro seguia com 24,2ºC e Portalegre com 25,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2011 às 04:58)

AnDré disse:


> Às 1h UTC:
> Portalegre com 25,2ºC.



Uma bela de uma inversão térmica. 22.9ºC cá mais abaixo e 44% HR. O vento mostra-se bem calmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2011 às 10:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A máxima em Serpa foi de 38,7ºC




Aqui em Espinho a máxima foi de 24ºC. Só para comparar Espinho situado no litoral norte, numa baía rodeada de um microclima com um raio de 2,5 km com o alentejo.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã quente, com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de WSW. Neste momento já registo *31,7ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. A minima da noite foi de *14,0ºC*.


----------



## amando96 (9 Set 2011 às 11:52)

AnDré disse:


> Às 1h UTC:
> Aljezur: 10,9ºC
> Foía: 23,3ºC
> 
> À mesma hora, Faro seguia com 24,2ºC e Portalegre com 25,2ºC.



A minha estação marcou mínima de 11ºC, penso que foi erro, mas poderá ter sido?


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2011 às 11:59)

Estremoz: calor abrasador, com mínima tropical (20,6 ºC).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Set 2011 às 15:22)

Neste momento em Serpa - 37,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2011 às 21:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,0 ºC (16h15)
Temperatura mínima = 20,6 ºC (05h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,0 ºC* (dia 9); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2011 às 22:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
atual: 22.7ºC

Amando96, a estação de São Brás de Alportel registou de mínima 21.1ºC, poderá ter sido algum erro da tua estação, é uma temperatura um pouco baixa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Set 2011 às 22:31)

aqui máxima de 37,8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2011 às 12:55)

bem e cada vez acho mais que o Alentejo faz parte de outro pais
Em Serpa céu pouco nublado e 30,9ºC


----------



## adiabático (10 Set 2011 às 13:24)

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado em Nisa. Pelas 7:30 fui acordado pelos sobreiros a pingar sobre a tenda... O nevoeiro levantou pelas 10:30 e desde então tivemos céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e uma brisa fresca. Há pouco, começaram a aparecer umas nuvens engraçadas (lenticulares?):

















... e a Noroeste esta nebulosidade que, entretanto, já aqui chegou e começa a encobrir um pouco o sol, com algum vento a levantar-se, também.






(perdoem a má qualidade das fotos, a câmara ficou sem bateria e usei o ipod


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2011 às 15:23)

Belas fotos Adiabático, não percebo muito de nuvens mas parecem ser lenticulares


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Set 2011 às 16:14)

dia de céu pouco nublado e 35,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2011 às 17:04)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> dia de céu pouco nublado e 35,6ºC



Ai o que a radiação difusa faz


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2011 às 17:13)

25.4ºC e 57% HR por cá com algumas nuvens. Boas fotos adiabático!


----------



## David sf (10 Set 2011 às 17:47)

João Soares disse:


> Ai o que a radiação difusa faz



Já há vários dias que acho que a temperatura do *MeteoAlentejo* está inflacionada em cerca de 2ºC, mas hoje o valor é absolutamente irreal. 

*MeteoAlentejo*, inicialmente tinhas registos absurdos, depois corrigiste bem a instalação, e até há cerca de um mês estavas a obter valores bastante credíveis, mas não sei o que se passou, desde que foste de férias que as temperaturas que apresentas voltaram a disparatar, principalmente em dias menos quentes como hoje, tenta lá ver o que se passou.

Porque hoje, pelo menos aqui em Portel, o céu tem estado limpo, salvo alguns momentos esporádicos em que uma nuvem isolada esconde o Sol, pelo que não deve ser radiação difusa. O meu termómetro Lidl sem qualquer protecção não passou dos 31ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2011 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e descida da temperatura.

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC
atual: 23.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2011 às 20:52)

Alandroal: Céu parcialmente nublado durante parte da tarde. Temperatura a oscilar entre 15,5 ºC e os 31,5 ºC; neste momento: 23 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2011 às 22:38)

Boas. Hoje até deu para tirar algumas fotos à passagem das nuvens pela localização onde estava perto de Alagoa, Portalegre. 

(Carregar para maior)


 

 

 

 

 

 



E cá por Portalegre agora, 20.9ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## adiabático (11 Set 2011 às 01:10)

Boa noite!

Está a pôr-se aquela cerração que vai certamente trazer mais uma noite fresca e húmida aqui em Nisa.


----------



## adiabático (11 Set 2011 às 08:24)

Novamente manhã de nevoeiro em Nisa, mas menos cerrado do que ontem, creio que vai levantar mais cedo.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2011 às 16:37)

Boas tardes, depois de alguma curiosidade por um helicóptero aterrar aqui de lado assim do nada, sigo com 28.8ºC e 27% HR, que por curiosidade baixou quando o helicóptero aterrou.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Set 2011 às 19:56)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e 27ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2011 às 20:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,1 ºC (16h39)
Temperatura mínima = 14,9 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,0 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2011 às 01:25)

Por aqui tudo calmo agora, 21.8ºC e 57% HR, o vento moderado a forte do quadrante Norte volta, com rajadas. Ainda não percebi bem porque acontece, por vezes Portalegre tem as médias de vento mais elevadas de x hora 

Que chato ainda não ter a PCE.


----------



## amando96 (12 Set 2011 às 02:10)

Por cá 21.0ºC mínima ontem de 18ºC, rajadas também bastante fortes de vez em quando.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2011 às 14:34)

Boa tarde,

A semana começa novamente quentinha por cá, registo neste momento *34,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de WNW. A minima da noite foi de *18,8ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2011 às 16:04)

A temperatura subiu mais um pouco, e já tive uma máxima de *35,1ºC* perto das 15h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Set 2011 às 16:14)

neste momento 35,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2011 às 21:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,7 ºC (16h34)
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,0 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Set 2011 às 12:49)

Ola amigos:

Maxima ontem en Huelva do 36,6ºc.

Agora 30ºc vento fraco do oeste.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2011 às 15:59)

Boa tarde,

O dia tem sido um pouco mais fresco que ontem, registando uma máxima de *29,9ºC* até este momento. A minima da noite foi de *17,5ºC*.

O céu tem estado limpo e o vento fraco de S. Neste momento estão 28,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com 57% de humidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Set 2011 às 18:10)

Neste momento em Serpa 34,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2011 às 22:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,3 ºC (17h10) 


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Hoje foi um dos dias mais quentes deste ano  com uma acentuada subida da temperatura máxima. Temos verão por diante ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,3 ºC* (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Set 2011 às 22:28)

Máxima em Serpa hoje - 37,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2011 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia tem estado um pouco ventoso, com vento moderado de E/SE (rajada máxima de 41,8km/h), céu limpo e temperatura máxima de *28,8ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2011 às 17:31)

Boas 

Por cá 35.3ºC e 22% HR (Oregon). 1009.3 hPa variável (PCE).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Set 2011 às 17:36)

Ainda 37,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2011 às 21:21)

Por cá, dados da PCE ainda "montada" no parapeito, 28.7ºC e 45% HR. 1010.2 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2011 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,1 ºC (16h49)
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (04h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Tempo muito quente  Alguma nebulosidade ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2011 às 23:58)

Céu limpo com vento nulo e 25.1ºC. 55% HR e 1010.7 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de muito vento moderado e com rajadas (rajada máxima de *49,9km/h*), de E/SE. Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e com 22,8ºC neste momento. A minima da noite foi de *20,4ºC* (noite tropical em Setembro...).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2011 às 16:15)

Boas, por cá tenho a PCE a medir 34.7ºC e 29% HR com o RS já artesanal, apesar de estar (talvez) influenciado devido às condições (no parapeito), teste do WU ainda decorre  1010.8 hPa em tendência de descida.


----------



## amando96 (15 Set 2011 às 17:24)

Até agora só duas noites de Setembro não foram tropicais... hoje mínima de 20.8ºC

Alguma chuva de manhã, mas nem acumulou.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2011 às 20:15)

29.1ºC e 40% HR por cá, que calor! 1010.9 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2011 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde.

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC
atual: 21.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2011 às 22:37)

A temperatura deverá começar a inverter neste momento.

Dados:
Temperature (°C):
Current          24,9
Trend (per hour) -1,8
Average today    27,1
Wind chill       24,9
Heat Index       24,9
Dew Point        17,6
Rel Humidity     65%

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1013,0
Trend (per hour) +0,7


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Estremoz (dados de ontem, Quinta-feira):

Temperatura máxima = 31,9 ºC (16h00)
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (07h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2011 às 00:04)

Hoje promete ser mais frio, 23.8ºC e 65% HR. Pressão em subida com 1013.1hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2011 às 13:57)

Por cá, 27.5ºC e 55% HR, céu nublado com abertas e abafado  Vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2011 às 17:07)

O Sul anda a dormir?  29.7ºC aos saltinhos, ainda agora tinha 28.1ºC. O sensor com RS artesanal já se encontra no telhado agora, arejado de todos os quadrantes. 44% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2011 às 20:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,2 ºC (16h32)
Temperatura mínima = 21,9 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2011 às 20:53)

Por cá 24.1ºC e 64% HR, a entrada do ar marítimo deve fazer algum nevoeiro  1015.3 hPa.


----------



## amando96 (16 Set 2011 às 21:04)

Mínima de 19.9ºC por volta das 02:00, céu nublado o dia todo mas menos nublado à tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2011 às 23:40)

Depois de a temperatura ter estabilizado durante um belo tempo, sigo com 21.1ºC e 72% HR. Pressão em subida, tendência de 0.3 hPa/h, com 1016.1 hPa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Set 2011 às 12:45)

neste momento em Serpa - 31,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2011 às 15:53)

Por aqui o dia está a ser um pouco mais frio que o previsto  26.6ºC e 52% HR. 1015.6 hpa.


----------



## frederico (17 Set 2011 às 17:07)

Atenção algarvios.

A temperatura da água do mar está mais elevada que em Junho e Julho.

Hoje:

Cabo de Santa Maria: 23ºC

*Foz do Guadiana: 28ºC*

Imagem de Satélite de ontem: 







Na passada semana esteve assim:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Set 2011 às 17:36)

mais um dia quente - 36,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2011 às 18:02)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mais um dia quente - 36,3ºC



Tás outra vez com problemas 

Já reparaste que tens +6ºC que as estações mais quentes do Alentejo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2011 às 18:22)

Luís, tens RS?


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2011 às 18:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mais um dia quente - 36,3ºC



Essa temperatura está completamente errada, acho que devia deixar de colocar aqui os valores de temperatura enquanto não resolver esse problema


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2011 às 18:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Luís, tens RS?



Ele sabe o que isso é ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Set 2011 às 18:41)

meus caros, não vou alimentar esta discussão.
as condições são as mesma desde junho
neste momento 30,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2011 às 19:08)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> meus caros, não vou alimentar esta discussão.
> as condições são as mesma desde junho
> neste momento 30,6ºC



Desde que não compres mais comida para próximas discussões iguais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2011 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. 

Máxima: 25.9ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
atual: 23.3ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2011 às 20:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> meus caros, não vou alimentar esta discussão.
> as condições são as mesma desde junho
> neste momento 30,6ºC



Boa Noite Meteoalentejo, aconcelho-te a comprares uma estação meteorológica nova das mais baratas, marca lidl ou da decathlon, porque a unica coisa que medes é a temperatura ainda por cima mal ( com valores exagerados), assim tinhas mais vantagens se a comprasses.
Medias a humidade, temperatura e já agora um anemómetro.

Pensa nisso ok, dizer os valores por dizer não é nada, é preciso provas concretas.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2011 às 21:32)

Boas, sigo com 20.9ºC e 68% HR. Pressão em tendência de descida com 1015.5hPa.

Extremos:
Máxima: 26.8ºC às 15:58
Mínima: 14.3ºC às 8:13


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Set 2011 às 22:06)

Ainda 24,7ºC


----------



## amando96 (17 Set 2011 às 22:53)

Mínima baixinha de 16.8ºC por agora 22.3ºC e 62% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2011 às 23:18)

Esta noite deve bater certamente a mínima de hoje, 17.5ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Set 2011 às 23:27)

22ºc


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2011 às 23:45)

Alandroal: Temperatura a oscilar entre os 16 ºC e os 30 ºC; neste momento 17,5 ºC e muito vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 00:16)

Aqui nada de vento, 16.2ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2011 às 10:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> meus caros, não vou alimentar esta discussão.
> as condições são as mesma desde junho
> neste momento 30,6ºC



Para não haver mais discussões, aconselhava-te a colocar as informações da tua estação neste tópico: Fotos da Minha Estação (Sensor de Temperatura/Humidade) 

Assim, já todos ficamos esclarecidos quanto à instalação que tens, e não serão necessárias mais discussões...

------------

Por cá, sigo com *22,4ºC* neste momento, com vento fraco a moderado de NNE e com o céu limpo. A minima da noite foi de *17,0ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 12:12)

Boas, humidade muito baixa devido ao vento forte de NNW que se faz sentir. 22.5ºC e 21%.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2011 às 16:57)

Por cá,
27.4ºC, 21% HR. 17.3 km/h (rajada)


----------



## amando96 (18 Set 2011 às 17:08)

Mínima de 15.3ºC por agora humidade nos 24% e 28ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2011 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (16h10); máxima ontem = 27,8 ºC (15h47)
Temperatura mínima = 12,9 ºC (07h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Hoje, ao contrário de ontem à noite, o vento calou-se.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2011 às 09:56)

Mínima de 11,7 ºC em Degracia.

Mínima que não surpreende mas denuncia o final do Verão iminente.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2011 às 13:41)

Por cá perdi o registo da mínima devido a problemas na recepção do sinal.  Agora 25.8ºC e 27% HR com vento fraco. Rajada máxima de 43.9 km/h, vento máximo de 35.6 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (19 Set 2011 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,

Por cá mais dia de sol, com a máxima a subir aos *29,1ºC* e a minima a ficar-se nos *16,7ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com 26,3ºC e vento fraco de SSW, com 26% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2011 às 19:15)

Por cá a HR mostra-se bem baixa por sinal  25.9ºC e 16% HR com vento fraco de Norte, com 6.1 km/h médios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2011 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2011 às 20:19)

Boas, sigo com 24.0ºC e 21% HR. 8.6 km/h.

Extremos:
T.Max: 27.5ºC às 17:02
T.Mín: -----
V. Max: 35.6 km/h ás 10:35
Rajada V. Máx: 43.9 km/h ás 0:00


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Set 2011 às 21:57)

ainda 24,5ºC
máxima -34,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2011 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,8 ºC (16h06)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (05h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2011 às 18:42)

Boas, por aqui máxima de 32.1ºC. Sigo com 31.0ºC e 18% HR, mínima de 21.3ºC  Vento nulo, 1.1 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2011 às 22:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,6 ºC (16h45)
Temperatura mínima = 17,7 ºC (07h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## ecobcg (21 Set 2011 às 11:22)

Bom dia,

Por cá o dia amanheceu com o sol a brilhar, mas neste momento já está muito nublado. Sigo com 25,3ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2011 às 12:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já chuviscou hoje de manhã e ainda deu para molhar a rua.
Por agora está nublado com o sol a aparecer de vez em quando.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2011 às 14:12)

Também quero chuva (apesar de ter 6 mm por causa da manutenção que fiz à EM hoje ).

Sigo com 27.3ºC e 38% HR. Vento fraco com média na casa dos 3 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2011 às 14:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e chuviscou de manhã no nó de Olhão da A22.  Hoje e Amanhã podem cair alguns chuviscos no Sotavento Algarvio. Sigo com 24ºC.


----------



## actioman (21 Set 2011 às 14:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Também quero chuva (apesar de ter 6 mm por causa da manutenção que fiz à EM hoje ).
> 
> Sigo com 27.3ºC e 38% HR. Vento fraco com média na casa dos 3 km/h.



Então já estou a ver que a estação já funciona! E como está a situação da perda de dados? Eu logo te disse que a distancia poderia ser um contra. Para situações como a tua as mais fiáveis são as Davis. Estas fine-offset são muito sensíveis aos obstáculos que possam ter pelo meio (por ex. paredes).

Quanto à chuva, eu bem que já tinha estranhado , o mais correcto é corrigires o mais rapidamente possível essa falsa informação, pois estás a induzir em erro quem possa observar os teus dados... .

Por cá a noite não foi muito fresca e tive uma mínima de 18ºC. Neste momento 28,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2011 às 16:10)

Por acaso agora está a apanhar bem o sinal. Acerca dos dados, poderia eliminar as observações de chuva no WU, mas ficaria o total do dia na mesma...

29.0ºC e 26% HR, 17.2 km/h rajada


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2011 às 22:14)

Ambiente agradável lá fora  22.1ºC, 52% HR e vento fraco de NE, 9.7 km/h.


Extremos:
T. Máx: 29.4ºC ás 16:17
T. Mín: 18.8ºC ás 8:07
V. Máx: 29.5 km/h ás 15:20
Rajada Máx: 35.6 km/h ás "


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Set 2011 às 22:15)

máxima - 35,2ºC
agora - 24,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Set 2011 às 22:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> máxima - 35,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2011 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
atual: 21.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2011 às 23:13)

Boas, por cá a temperatura acaba de dar um tombo  20.7ºC e 55% HR com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2011 às 23:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,6 ºC (15h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Descida notável da temperatura nas últimas horas, após passagem do extremo meridional da superfície frontal já muito debilitada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2011 às 23:39)

*Temperaturas máximas registadas pela estação de Serpa do COTR*

*21/09/2011 31,5 ºC*
20/09/2011 34,8 ºC   
19/09/2011 33,5 ºC  
18/09/2011 29,6 ºC  
17/09/2011 31,3 ºC   
16/09/2011 32,1 ºC   
15/09/2011 32,1 ºC   
14/09/2011 37,0 ºC

Fonte: COTR


----------



## actioman (22 Set 2011 às 03:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por acaso agora está a apanhar bem o sinal. Acerca dos dados, poderia eliminar as observações de chuva no WU, mas ficaria o total do dia na mesma...
> 
> 29.0ºC e 26% HR, 17.2 km/h rajada




Olha que não Spider , coloca a questão via apoio do wunderground que eles resolvem! 

Por cá o dia foi um dia mais fresco, mas ainda assim quando o vento era menor, notava-se bem a sensação abafada do ar. A máxima foi de 30,1°C.
Neste momento registo 17,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2011 às 15:15)

Boas, por cá registo agora 26.1ºC e 40% HR. Foi um dia mais fresco com mínima de 12.4ºC com nevoeiro  
Vento fraco-moderado 12.2 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2011 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
atual: 21.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2011 às 21:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,3 ºC (15h42)
Temperatura mínima = 15,1 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2011 às 00:59)

Não é apenas em Serpa que as temperaturas continuam altas; no Algarve, alguns locais ainda tiveram temperaturas muito perto dos 40 ºC na última semana.








Fonte: COTR


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

E o Outono começa com uma noite bem fresquinha, em que a minima foi de *11,1ºC*, e a manhã também não está muito mais quente. Neste momento, sigo com 16,8ºC e vento fraco de E, com 82% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2011 às 18:27)

Dia frio por cá com máxima de 24.1ºC. Vou já com 22.9ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Set 2011 às 21:02)

máxima - 32,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2011 às 21:42)

Sigo ainda com 17.4ºC e 73% HR, vento fraco. Já tinha saudades destas noites.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2011 às 21:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (16h08)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (07h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2011 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC
atual: 18.3ºC


----------



## amando96 (23 Set 2011 às 22:58)

18.2ºC, há pouco estavam 17.8ºC, mínima de 15.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2011 às 02:01)

Finalmente algo a que chamo noite de Outono. 13.3ºC 85% com vento fraco a moderado, wind chill de 12.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2011 às 14:26)

As nuvens começam-se a expressar ao longe  22.3ºC e 42% HR, vento fraco/moderado. Mínima de 10.8ºC às 6:36


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Set 2011 às 14:28)

aqui continua nublado e com 27,9ºC
(finalmente um dia nublado)


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2011 às 02:01)

Máxima de 24.2ºC, mas a noite está a ser bem amena. 15.9ºC e 83% HR com vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2011 às 14:29)

Que bela diferença de temperatura  27.5ºC e 32% HR com vento fraco a moderado, já tive 28.0ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Set 2011 às 15:36)

voltou o calor - 34ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2011 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,1 ºC (16h50)

Ontem (Sábado): Temperatura mínima de 11,9 ºC (05h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 11,9 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2011 às 22:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado. 

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
atual: 20.7ºC

Enquanto, continuar o calor continuamos a ver as pernocas das ninas à mostra.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2011 às 22:49)

Máxima de uns "fervilhantes" 29.4ºC. Mínima de 14.6ºC. Sigo com 22.0ºC e 33% HR depois de a temperatura ter estado nos 24ºC devido ao vento de NE. Vento mais calmo.

0.3mm de não sei onde. Vento não foi


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2011 às 07:58)

Que noite estranha, a temperatura passa a vida aos saltos. 21.8ºC e 30% HR. Mínima de 17.7ºC às 4:36.


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2011 às 15:15)

Água do mar


Cabo de Santa Maria, Faro: 22ºC

Foz do Guadiana: 24ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2011 às 18:23)

Dia de calor com máx de 31.3ºC pelas 16:32 com uma mínima bem alta de  17.7ºC ás 4:36. Sigo agora com 30.1ºC e 24% HR. Vento moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2011 às 19:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado temporiamente pouco nublado e vento moderado de leste.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC
atual: 22.7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Set 2011 às 20:16)

máxima 35,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2011 às 22:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (16h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 11,9 ºC (dia 24).

*Por favor, sobre a estação do MeteoAlentejo já existe um tópico próprio:*

 Instrumentos meteorológicos: Estação MeteoAlentejo

Não coloquem aqui temas que pertencem a outro tópico. Deixem este tópico apenas para o seguimento. 

*Várias mensagens colocadas neste tópico foram transferidas para o tópico atrás referido.*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2011 às 22:34)

Lá se foi a minha mensagem  Por aqui ainda sigo com uns tórridos 26.9ºC e 29% HR, é que anda sempre entre os .7 e os .9  Vento fraco. Máxima de 31.3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2011 às 23:10)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje por aqui:
*Tmáx: 27,7ºC*
*Tmin: 14,2ºC*

Rajada Máxima: 37,0 km/h

Neste momento sigo com 20,6ºC e 87% de humidade no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## actioman (27 Set 2011 às 00:54)

Por cá também foi um dia bem quente para a época do ano. A mínima ainda desceu aos 13,9°C, mas a máxima foi uma surpresa (desagradável, devo confessar ), pois ainda chegou aos 32,3°C. Isto numa altura em que já tivemos uns dias mais frescos e as noites pedem agasalho, torna este calor menos agradável e com uma sensação de extemporaneidade... Para mim que venha o Outono em força e o tão desejado frio...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2011 às 16:54)

Pronto, resolvi o problema da precipitação errada no WU  Dia muito quente por cá, ainda sigo com 31.4ºC e 30% HR. Máxima de 31.9ºC há pouco e mínima de 18.0ºC pelas 6:36.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2011 às 17:02)

Boa tarde,

Por cá esteve mais um dia quentinho, com uma máxima de *28,9ºC* e com o vento de SE a fazer-se sentir bem.

Neste momento sigo com 27,6ºC e vento moderado de ESE.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2011 às 22:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (06h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 11,9 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2011 às 23:42)

Este calor até mata  26.0ºC e 36% HR! Vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2011 às 23:50)

máxima - 34,7ºC
agora - 23,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 00:27)

E sobe ainda depois de ter estado nos 25! 26.8ºC e 36% HR. Vento 8.6 km/h E.


----------



## amando96 (28 Set 2011 às 00:33)

Por aqui 21.3ºC, já estou farto de ver a temperatura quase sempre acima dos 20ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 13:19)

Por aqui dia húmido e noite tropical com mínima de 22.2ºC. Sigo com 27.6ºC e 42% HR. Vento moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2011 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,

Por cá sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SE e 27,4ºC neste momento.

A máxima já chegou aos *29ºC* e a minima ficou-se nos *16,3ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 18:45)

Dia com muita nuvem e uma névoa esquisita. 28.0ºC e 32% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2011 às 21:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
atual: 22.2ºC

A temperatura está mais alta cerca de 3ºC do que em relação aos anos anteriores. Nunca me lembro de ter registado cerca de 29ºC no final de Setembro como registei ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2011 às 22:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (12h33)
Temperatura mínima = 20,7 ºC (07h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 11,9 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2011 às 22:22)

O vento moderado de NE não deixa a temperatura descer  25.3ºC e 36% HR com 15.8 km/h.

Extremos:
T. Max: 29.3ºC pelas 15:35
T. Mín: 22.2ºC às 7:07
V. Máx: 24.5 km/h às 8:00
Rajada Máx: 29.5 km/h às 8:00 também


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2011 às 23:06)

Boas malta,

Algum tempo que não posto devido a problemas com a internet ... mas penso que ficará tudo resolvido em breve  Mas tenho estado actualizado pelo telemovel  

Ora bem, por V.R.S.A.

Ceu com nuvens altas ao longo da manha e parte da tarde, vento fraco de E/SE e uma agua fabulosa (a de ontem) ...

Por agora estes 3 dias vou reportar da Amadora no topico indicado.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2011 às 07:59)

Noite a ferver com vento constante do quadrante E, mínima de 23.0ºC  Sigo com 23.1ºC e 42% HR com vento moderado com rajadas de E.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Set 2011 às 10:09)

já nos 29ºC
máxima ontem:
minha - 33,8ºC
COTR - 33,4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2011 às 14:11)

Boa tarde,

Por cá mais um dia de céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de ESE, e com a máxima a chegar, até agora, aos *28,5ºC*. A minima da noite foi de *15,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 28ºC e 48% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2011 às 14:45)

Há coisa de 15 minutos levantou-se vento com rajadas mais fortes, tendo registado 30.6 km/h 

Sigo com 30.0ºC e 29% HR com vento igualmente moderado, média 7.2 km/h, rajada 18.4 km/h.
Mínima de 23.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2011 às 21:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (16h13)
Temperatura mínima = 20,1 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 11,9 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2011 às 21:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.

Máxima: 28.7ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC
atual: 22.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2011 às 00:34)

Depois de ter estado nos 25ºC, o vento acalma e a temperatura desce abruptamente. 22.1ºC e 44% HR com vento fraco de N.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2011 às 08:04)

Bons dias. Sigo com 20.9ºC, mínima de hoje com vento fraco a moderado. 58% HR e algumas nuvens altas e densas no horizonte.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (30 Set 2011 às 15:38)

Ola amigos:

Agora tinemos 30ºc en Huelva (Espanha), maxima de 30,8ºc,
la minima foi de 18,1ºc.

Continua o tempo candente.

Mais informaçao:

www.meteoHuelva.Blogspot.com


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2011 às 17:14)

Máxima de 30.1ºC. Sigo com 29.0ºC e vento moderado de SSE.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2011 às 22:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (16h45)
Temperatura mínima = 19,9 ºC (03h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*SETEMBRO (dados desde 2003 até 2011):*

Temp. máxima = + 0,6 ºC que o valor médio de temp. máxima
Temp. média = + 0,3 ºC que o valor médio de temp. média
Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC que o valor médio de temp. mínima

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 13); temp. mínima = 11,9 ºC (dia 24).


----------

